# Dumbest thing you ever saw at the range/gun store



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Saw a similiar thread on another website, and there were many funny stories there. Thought I would start a thread like that here.

So, anyone?


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Just Wednesday, while I was "unvirgining" my new PT145 at the range, there was some idiot with an Uzi look alike, (I'm not sure what it was). It had been jamming on him. While he was attempting to clear the jam, he spun around, pointing that thing right at me, instead of keeping the weapon pointed downrange. I'm kind of a gimp and don't walk real well, but you should have seen me JUMP for cover. I yelled "HEY!!!" as I headed for cover. At 6'4" and 265, one wouldn't think I could move THAT fast!! Amazing what a little adrenalin can do.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2006)

Oh wow, there's way too many stories for me to list. MOst recent was last time I went to an indoor range I was watching this cocky kid about 10 or 11 shooting a 10/22 and he locked the bolt open and couldn't figure out how to unlock it. Was funny because I went through the same thing when I first got my 10/22. Didn't know you had to press up on it instead of back.


----------



## breech (May 5, 2006)

Dumbest: When a local large gun store sold a LNIB Les Baer TRS for $19xx when MSRP at the time was $1650 or so brand new. Yeah.. dumb.

Funniest: I was at another store one day and a customer walked in and wanted to look at shotguns. He kept on referring them to "gauges". 

Customer: Hey, let me see that black gauge right there.
Sales: See what?
Customer: That gauge.
Sales: What is a gauge?
Customer: That gun.
Sales: You mean that shotgun? I don't understand the word Gauge. They are call shotguns. 

I was laughing to myself. It was the funniest conversation I've heard in a store.


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

My favorite range story did not have a sad ending. I watched a pistol shooter walk down range with his young son while the range was hot! Now that was "FRICKING SCARY! Luckily, neither were hit by anything. Regards, Richard :!:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Richard said:


> My favorite range story did not have a sad ending. I watched a pistol shooter walk down range with his young son while the range was hot! Now that was "FRICKING SCARY! Luckily, neither were hit by anything. Regards, Richard :!:


Yea, that was stupid.

I have seen people start to do it before, but we either stopped shooting or yelled at the idiot...


----------



## viper31373 (May 11, 2006)

officer showed up for qualifying one time with this beat up old security 6. the front site was missing. he had a ziploc bag full of ammo that looked 10 or 20 years old. it was discolored and beaten terribly. the range master lent him some ammo. he needed to shoot 80% to qualify. without the front site he was all over the range. he shot 28%. the range master decided to let him try for a second time, he used some of that old ammo. on his 3rd or 4th shot he had a hang fire he spun around towards the range master who pushed the gun down wards when boom the round hit the ground right between the range masters feet. needless to say he is still working unarmed posts. true story.

danny


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

viper31373 said:


> officer showed up for qualifying one time with this beat up old security 6. the front site was missing. he had a ziploc bag full of ammo that looked 10 or 20 years old. it was discolored and beaten terribly. the range master lent him some ammo. he needed to shoot 80% to qualify. without the front site he was all over the range. he shot 28%. the range master decided to let him try for a second time, he used some of that old ammo. on his 3rd or 4th shot he had a hang fire he spun around towards the range master who pushed the gun down wards when boom the round hit the ground right between the range masters feet. needless to say he is still working unarmed posts. true story.
> 
> danny


Now, that guy was an idiot


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

At an indoor range in Yakima Washington, the Washington State Police came in to qualify. I'm sure this guys was a Rookie, but first he dropped a round trying to load his shotgun, then shot a hole in the drop ceiling about ten feet down range. I figured at that point, I needed to take a break and give them some privacy...

That scared me :smt103 , and I'm not afraid of anything! :smt080


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

Reminds me of when I was at my indoor range and was casually looking around as I loaded a mag.. then I started noticing all the bullet holes in the ceiling.. spooky


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

A_J said:


> Reminds me of when I was at my indoor range and was casually looking around as I loaded a mag.. then I started noticing all the bullet holes in the ceiling.. spooky


I'll have to look for that the next time I go


----------



## MATTHIAS (May 5, 2006)

this was really stupid!!!...this happen to a range officer friend of minene day,he was checking the shooting range and saw a guy at the 25/50 yds range,shooting to a target at 25 and once he finished,yelled at his wife,who was lying in the ground in the other side of the berm...lady stand up and show this guy where he was hitting the target(i guess this guy consider his wife cheaper than a spotting scope)...obviously they are not longer members of my club,they were expeled immediatly....dumbest thing!


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

MATTHIAS said:


> this was really stupid!!!...this happen to a range officer friend of minene day,he was checking the shooting range and saw a guy at the 25/50 yds range,shooting to a target at 25 and once he finished,yelled at his wife,who was lying in the ground in the other side of the berm...lady stand up and show this guy where he was hitting the target(i guess this guy consider his wife cheaper than a spotting scope)...obviously they are not longer members of my club,they were expeled immediatly....dumbest thing!


Depends on what kind of wife she is or was


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

MATTHIAS said:


> this was really stupid!!!...this happen to a range officer friend of minene day,he was checking the shooting range and saw a guy at the 25/50 yds range,shooting to a target at 25 and once he finished,yelled at his wife,who was lying in the ground in the other side of the berm...lady stand up and show this guy where he was hitting the target(i guess this guy consider his wife cheaper than a spotting scope)...obviously they are not longer members of my club,they were expeled immediatly....dumbest thing!


That is almost unbelievably stupid...


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Yeah it was stupid, the berm was in the way! :shock:


----------

